# How can I get Germany Job Seeker Visa?



## Mo Adams (Apr 25, 2014)

Greetings to you, Expat Forum members and friends. 

First, I would like to express my appreciation for Expat Forum to allow me to join this helpfull website.
Secondly, I am very interested to get more information about Germany Job Seeker Visa. 
Having completed MBA in Accounting and having about 3 years work exprecience; I would like to get Germany Job Seeker Visa.
My nationality is Somali and I live in northern Somalia (Somaliland), so how can I get Germany Job Seeker Visa? 
Thank you very much for your time and consideration.

Best Wishes,
Mohammed A. Ibrahim 
(Mo Adams)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Mo Adams said:


> Greetings to you, Expat Forum members and friends.
> 
> First, I would like to express my appreciation for Expat Forum to allow me to join this helpfull website.
> Secondly, I am very interested to get more information about Germany Job Seeker Visa.
> ...



Welcome to the forum 

You would have to contact the German Embassy regarding this one. The Embassy web site does not have any information on the jobseeker visa, which in itself suggests that they don't encourage applications for this category from Somalia.

Also, you would have to show how you think you can successfully find a job once in Germany. Without knowledge of German tax and accounting laws, you will basically only be interesting for the big four.


----------

